# Einzellfall? Oder wird es schlimmer?



## Thirzarr (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich spiele jetzt auch mal wieder hdro. Und muss festellen das sich gerade mit Win7 das spiel bei mir schwierig gestaltet.
Ich weiß das dieses Problem nicht nur Windows 7 spieler haben und bestimmt auch nicht alle.
Es gestalten sich erhebliche laggs und performence einbrüche.
Gut hdro war meiner Meinung nach noch nie das Performence stärkste spiel aber seit dem ich Win7 benutze ist es fast unspielbar und das obwohl ich zum ausgleich aufgerüstet habe.
Ich habe mit meiner sippe oder auch RL Freunden geredet die ähnliches beschreiben.
Jetzt wird das spiel auch noch F2P was ich persöhnlich nicht verurteile bez darüber vorurteile.
Ich habe mal was von ca 55.000 neuen spielern gehört.
Wenn also jetzt schon die Server Probleme mit vielen gebieten haben, wie wird es dann in naher Zukunft?
Bree, 21. und auch einige Städte im Düsterwald sind schwer belastet.
Die Etten sind wohl auch ein Thema was berücksichtigt werden sollte.
Ich würde gerne wieder mehr spielen aber die Anforderung die das spiel teilweise anscheinend an einen Pc stellen sind für mich als Schüler kaum aufbringbar, was ich extrem schade finde.
Ich habe mit sicherheit keinen alten oder leistungsschwachen Pc, zumindest als leihe beurteilt.
Aber ich denke viele laggs sind auch einfach auf die Server und auf das nicht supporten von Win7 zurück zu führen.
Zumindest konnte ich das aus einem Ticket an den Support entnehmen.

Klärt mich auf, wie denkt ihr wird das?
Oder verbessert mich wenn es neue Teschniche daten gibt die man als Spieler berücksichtigen sollte.
Das ganze googeln und Foren durchlesen hat mich zumindest zu keiner erkenntnis gebracht.

Und eine frage habe ich spziell an Vetaro der sich ja sehr gut mit dem neuen F2p auseinander setzt,
hast du mal überflogen wie es wäre sich alles zu kaufen?
Man wäre doch dann i-wann obwohl man quasi premium user ist ein vip spieler oder hab ich da einen denkfehler? (im übertragenem sinne)
Ich meine damit wenn man sich alles im Shop freischalten würde.
Würde sich das mit dem momentanen Preis des LTA für 220 euro?! rechnen?

Viele liebe grüße,
Callihaupt/Thirzarr


----------



## Pyrodimi (15. September 2010)

Lotro lief bei mir mit XP: SCHEIßE / Vista64Bit: Geschmeidig / SeVen 64Bit: 1A Lediglich wo sich viele Spieler tummeln (21. zur Primetime) wirds n bissi ruckelig.
Denke mal das dein Rechner doch nicht der beste ist (als "Leihe" betrachtet)

Nicht supporten von Win7..ah ja is ja geil..was willst am verbesserten Windows Vista supporten? DX10 ist drinnen und 11 soll auch kommen..ist das nicht genug support? (An dieser Stelle frage ich mich wo bei Schülern der gesunde logisch denkende Hausverstand auf der Strecke geblieben ist)

Wenn du dir im Shop ALLES freischaltest bist du ein unheimlich blöder VIP mit zuviel Kohle..mehr aber schon nicht.
Ob sich die 220 Euro fürn LTA lohnen? Ja ka, woher sollen wir den wissen ob du vorhast die nächsten 2 Jahre intensiv Lotro zu zocken?


----------



## adrianrobrecht (15. September 2010)

also ich verwende auch Windows 7 und hab null Probleme damit läuft alles bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gustav Gans (15. September 2010)

Thirzarr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> I Und muss festellen das sich gerade mit Win7 das spiel bei mir schwierig gestaltet.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
sorry aber gab es einen Grund von deinem bisherigen Betriebssystem auf ein nagelneues umzusteigen? Ich nehme mal an, windows7 ist ähnlich wie es auch XP war, erst nach einiger Zeit reif.
Ich habe unter XP ab und an lags, aber selten schlimm. 

Du hast das BS gewollt, nun beschwere dich nicht das manches darunter nicht so läuft. ist nun mal in erweiterten Beta so. Und das ist nun mal das was MS schon seit einiger Zeit macht.

Mit dem Start von f2p sollen 2 neue Server dazu kommen, denke aber nicht das das die Fehler auf dem PC ausbügelt.

Sry aber ich versteh nicht ganz warum jemand sein funktionierendes BS austauscht und sich dann beklagt das andere Software nicht damit klarkommt, bin aber auch kein Microsoft Jünger.

Viel Erfolg noch
Gustav


----------



## Thirzarr (15. September 2010)

Habe ich ja nie behauptet aber lief das Spiel unter xp auf hoch wesentlich besser als jetzt auf niedrig. Kann ja i-wo nicht ganz richtig sein.

Mh Also erstmal, schlägst du einen recht unfreundlichen Ton an.
Zumal unbegründet den du hast mich entweder missverstanden oder nicht aufmerksam gelesen.
Es geht darum in welchem bezug die 220 euro zu dem "alles kaufen" steht.
Wie weit liegt man drüber/drunter bez kann man durch unnötiges weglassen von bestimmetn Shop items günstiger fahren ohne nachteile zu einem Vip zu erhalten.

Trotzdem danke für deine Meinung.

Viele Grüße,
Callihaupt/Thirzarr


----------



## Egooz (15. September 2010)

Soweit ich mich erinnere wird in Lotro ein Instanzsystem zum Einsatz kommen. Soll etwa so wie in AoC, GW (Städte, Posten) sein.

Sind zuviele Spieler in einem Gebiet was dann die Performance beeinflusst, wirst du momentan wohl selbst im Kampf in eine andere Instanz von dem Gebiet geportet.


----------



## Thirzarr (15. September 2010)

Begründete frage Gustav,

Ich zähle mich nicht zu den extremsten zockern, benutze den Pc also auch für anderen Kram.
Und da muss ich sagen ist Win7 schon Benutzerfreundlicher als xp, meiner meinung nach.
Jeder hat ja so seine Meinungen.

Und ob jetzt beta oder nicht, es sind schon verdammt viele nutzer mit win 7 unterwegs und es wurde ja angekündigt das sie nichtmals vor haben Win7 zu unterstützen weil es ja wohl auf Vista aufbaut.
Schön und gut trotzdem kann man nach lesen 100er Foren nicht verleugnen das viele Win7 user Probleme mit der Performence bekommen haben.


----------



## Ahlem (15. September 2010)

Hm..... also ob es da Seitens Turbine Aussagen zu gibt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen....
Ich spiele es auf Festrechner und Laptop unter Windows 7 64Bit ohne Probleme....
Kann dur nur raten erstmal grundlegende Sachen zu probieren.......d.h. Einstellungen im Spiel ändern, Grafiktreiber, Defragmentierung etc. (Lad dir mal die Dateien aus der FAQ für die Spiel-Defragmentierung)
Hast du eventuell viele kleine Hintergrundprogramme laufen? Schau mal während das Spiel läuft im Task-Manager etc. 
Oder allgemeine Probleme mit deiner Internetverbindung/Anbieter.... Firewall-Einstellungen.... Ports gesperrt.... whatever ^^

So bin zwar nicht Vetaro aber meine Meinung zu deiner zweiten Frage: Deine Überlegung dazu finde ich schon interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Theoretisch ist es natürlich möglich alle Gebiete im Shop zu kaufen und ohne zu bezahlen das volle Spiel auszunutzen aber ein paar Abstriche musst du schon machen:
Das Goldlimit, ist ja nur für VIP´s unbegrenzt bzw. für jene, die schonmal VIP waren (da zählst du dann ja nicht zu)

Ok jetzt hab ich grad nichtmehr alles aufm Schirm was es für Premium und VIP´s so gab ^^
Aber der Punkt ist du müsstest wirklich alles kaufen und das würde dich schon ne Stange Geld kosten.... ist die Frage ab wievielen Monaten Spielzeit sich das armortisiert im Gegensatz zu nem VIP Abo...

Im Vergleich zu nem Lifetime-Abo ist es ne andere Sache, kann ich dir aber nicht beantworten da ich nicht die genauen Gebiets-, Characterslots- usw. Preise kenne, aber vergiss dabei nicht, dass selbst wenn du alles kaufst und theoretisch auf demselben Stand wie ein VIP bist, dieser noch jeden Monat 500 Punkte bekommt und du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das waren zwar größtenteils Mutmaßungen meinerseits aber vielleicht ja in irgendeiner Art und Weise hilfreich.

Mfg Ahlem


----------



## Tikume (15. September 2010)

Also wenn unter Windows 7 der HDRO Server zu langsam läuft hilft es ungemein das iPhone zu updaten.


----------



## Thirzarr (15. September 2010)

Ahlem schrieb:


> Hm..... also ob es da Seitens Turbine Aussagen zu gibt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen....
> Ich spiele es auf Festrechner und Laptop unter Windows 7 64Bit ohne Probleme....
> Kann dur nur raten erstmal grundlegende Sachen zu probieren.......d.h. Einstellungen im Spiel ändern, Grafiktreiber, Defragmentierung etc. (Lad dir mal die Dateien aus der FAQ für die Spiel-Defragmentierung)
> Hast du eventuell viele kleine Hintergrundprogramme laufen? Schau mal während das Spiel läuft im Task-Manager etc.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich werde mich natürlich nochmal dahinter klemmen, den es liegt ja in meinem Interesse das spiel genießen zu können.
Seien wir mal ehrlich dazu eignet sich hdro super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerding sind diese Problem seit des neu aufsetzen des Pcs vorhanden, also direckt nach dem wechsel von xp zu win7. Demnach sollte der Pc doch zumindest damals in einem vernüftigen zustand gewesen sein?!

Zu den Anmerkungen des F2p,
Also soweit ich weiß kann man sich das Goldlimit doch Freischalten oder hochschlaten natürlich gegen bezahlung.
Oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?

Bei dem rest muss ich dir recht geben, kleine abstriche klar aber eine überlegung wärs mal.
Werde mich damit aufjedenfall beschäftigen wenn es soweit ist.

Klar die Punkte gibts nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wofür braucht man die den noch wenn man alles hat? Bin da nicht so ganz aktuell glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thirzarr (15. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also wenn unter Windows 7 der HDRO Server zu langsam läuft hilft es ungemein das iPhone zu updaten.



Du bist bestimmt jemand der in de Fahrschule sitzt und auf die Frage "Was für ein Schild ist das?", "Ein STRAßENschild" antwortest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahlem (15. September 2010)

Ja ich hab auch keinen Plan was es so alles zu kaufen gibt in dem Shop...... und ob es sich lohnt^^
Obwohl das ja ne ziemlich subjektive Sache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es hilft wohl nur abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Thirzarr (15. September 2010)

Ahlem schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch keinen Plan was es so alles zu kaufen gibt in dem Shop...... und ob es sich lohnt^^
> Obwohl das ja ne ziemlich subjektive Sache ist
> 
> 
> ...



*tasse heb*


----------



## Thirzarr (15. September 2010)

Ich möchte auch noch bemerken das es sich bei den laggs etwas so verhält,
Ich laufe beispielsweise mit 70fps im Düsterwald rum und plötzlich hab ich nen dicken lagg wo die fps auf 8 oder wie auch immer sinkt. Anschliessend aber wieder auf um die 70 steigt.
Und das halt in einer häufigkeit das es wirklich störend ist.


----------



## Kobold (15. September 2010)

Schreibe doch mal eine Mail an das HdRO-Supportteam. Hier im Buffed-Forum wird niemand an der Performance der Server schrauben können.

Die "Laggs" kommen vor und es muss weder an Win7, noch an Deiner Systemkonfiguration liegen. Es kann auch sein, dass sie Leistungseinbrüche daher kommen, dass in den Ettenöden gerade wieder 3 Schlachtzüge eine Dia-Show bewundern. Nicht jeder Realm läuft auf einem Server, sondern alle Spielewelten laufen auf einer ganzen Serverfarm, welche die Rechenlast auf alle verteilt. Und wenn es mal irgendwo Leistungsspitzen gibt, so kann dies Auswirkungen auf alle Welten haben.

Damit müssen wir leben, bis Turbine/Warner/Codemasters/wer auch immer, Geld in weitere Serverleistung steckt und die Performance verbessert.

Probiere es mal morgens um 5 Uhr. Da ist überall mit wenig lags zu rechnen :-)


----------



## Telkir (15. September 2010)

Das klingt eher nicht nach generellen Lag-Problemen, sondern Nachladeproblemen. Die gibt es unter allen Betriebssystemen. Bei HdRO treten die oftmals nach vielen Patches und bei hochauflösenden Texturen auf. 

Eine Möglichkeit ist, die großen Paketdateien von HdRO mit einem offiziellen Turbine-Programm zu defragmentieren. Im Gegensatz zum "normalen" Defrag-Programm von Windows werden dabei nicht die Dateien defragmentiert, sondern der Inhalt der HdRO-Dateien. Das hat bei mir das Laden und Nachladen um bis zu 50 Prozent reduziert. http://www.buffed.de/hdro/news/13979/Herr-der-Ringe-Online-Defragmentation-Tool-soll-Ladezeiten-verkuerzen

Als zweite Möglichkeit bietet sich ein schneller USB-Speicher an. Diese haben wesentlich kürzere Zugriffszeiten als herkömmliche Festplatten und laden dadurch die Texturen und Modelle wesentlich schneller nach. http://lorebook.lotro.com/wiki/LOTRO_FlashBoost

p.s. Lag ist Server-seitig, Performance-Einbußen sind Client-seitig. Nicht verwechseln.


----------



## Vetaro (15. September 2010)

Lags sind kein Ruckeln.


----------



## Gustav Gans (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann keine Unfreundlichkeit in meinem Beitrag erkennen. Aber vielleicht ist die Antwort nicht ganz die erwartete? 

Und ob sich die 220,-€ lohnen, diese Frage stellst due ziemlich zum Schluss mit einem Satz, und das direkt an Vetaro mehr oder weniger. Warum sollte ich also darauf eingehen?

Da du leider aber immer noch der Meinung bist, die lags die vorher mit dem anderen BS nicht da waren stammen nach dem Wechsel selbstsverständlich vom Server denn bei dir hat sich ja nichts geändert, kann ich dir leider keine Ratschläge geben. 

Wobei ich finde Tikume hat es ziemlich deutlich auf den Punkt gebracht :-)

Auf keinen Fall möchte ich unfreundlich sein, aber ich beginne mit der Fehlersuche bei mir und nicht bei anderen, aber gut bei dir hat sich ja nichts geändert, nicht wahr?

Für andere die gerne helfen wollen, wäre es evtl gut zu wissen wie du deinen Rechner für Windows7 aufgerüstet hast? 
Was ist es jetzt für eine Konfiguration?
Ist Windows7 als Update gelaufen oder Neuinstallation auf frisch formatierter Platte?
HDRO neu installiert oder Verzeichnis rüberkopiert?

Hoffe andere sind freundlicher und können helfen 
Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Vetaro (15. September 2010)

Wegen der 220€ - ich hatte das nicht gelesen, der thread war mir zu TL;DR bis ich das eben bemerkt habe.

Nein, ich habe es noch _nicht_ nachgerechnet. Einerseits, weil die Preise in Fluktuation sind. Andererseits, weil das so eine "musste selber wissen"-Angelegenheit ist.

Ich werde, wenn die Preise feststehen, entweder selber oder über andere mal eine Unterwsuchung machen, ob es sich für bestimmte spieler (z.B. "ich will nur 1 Charakter voll auskosten und auf maximallevel raiden") lohnt, nur bestimmte sachen zu kaufen.

Ich selber würde ungerne auf viele sachen verzichten, die ich als VIP haben werde (bzw. aktuell habe). Wenn man _alles sinnvolle kauft_ (für 1 charakter), würde ich aber davon ausgehen, dass man mehr ausgibt als wenn man ein LTA abschließt - besonders wenn man mitbedenkt, dass LTAler wohl auch für die zukunft abgesichert sind. und Punkte geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Arandes (15. September 2010)

Hallo.

Also, wenn es bei dir wirklich so extremst ruckelt - dann versuch mal das "Datdefrag"-Tool, welches für HdRO konzipiert wurde. Hilft ungemein. Auch regelmässig die Festplatte defraggen hilft.

By the way... kann man schlecht rauslesen, was für einen PC du hast. Mit ner Festplatte, die einen langsam Zugriff hat, läuft HdRO nicht. Mit Win7 habe ich und auch meine Frau keinerlei Probleme, läuft wie auf Vista: Einwandfrei, ohne Ruckler.

Also, gib mal Infos über deine Kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann dir auch eher geholfen werden. Allerdings "stimmt" es, dass manche unter Win7 Probleme haben. Allerdings trifft das auch auf andere Betriebssysteme zu. Letztendlich liegt es zu 99% beim Endnutzer und nicht beim Anbieter (also jetzt nicht vom I-net Anbieter sondern von HdRO ^^).

Falls du schon regelmässig defraggen tust - und damit meine ich wöchentlich oder sicher alle 2 Wochen die Platte mal aufräumen und nach JEDEM Patch von HdRO den Datdefrag laufen lassen - dann wirds etwas verzwickter, zugegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thirzarr (16. September 2010)

Gustav schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann keine Unfreundlichkeit in meinem Beitrag erkennen. Aber vielleicht ist die Antwort nicht ganz die erwartete?
> 
> ...



Hallo Gustav,
zuerste einmal entschuldige das missverständniss.
Der Post der die freundlichkeit angesprochen hat galt nicht dir, sonder der Anschliessende wo übrigens auch dein Name vorkommt.
Desweiteren habe ich mir zusätzlich 2gb ram gekauft müsste drr2 800 sein.
habe somit jetzt 4gb begründung warum ich Arbeitsspeicher nachgelegt habe ist der das in den FAQ steht das das spiel wohl sehr auf den Arbeitspeicher zugreift.
Was meinst du mit Konfiguration? Wie gesagt bin leihe weiß wo was rein kommt und was was ist aber das weiß mitlerweile jeder der aus meiner Generation kommt.
Win7 habe ich neu aufgelegt und läuft auch als einzieges Betriebsystem auf dem Rechner habe also keine Partition mit XP beispielsweise.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann habe ich von dem Spiel ne Kopie angelegt also nur rüber kopiert oder sowas in der art, jedenfalls nicht neuinstalliert.

Ich entschuldige mich für das Missverständniss (bin noch nicht so lang in dem Forum und hab erst jetzt das Zitieren für mich entdeckt) und wünsche noch eine nette rest Nacht.


----------



## Thirzarr (16. September 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Also, wenn es bei dir wirklich so extremst ruckelt - dann versuch mal das "Datdefrag"-Tool, welches für HdRO konzipiert wurde. Hilft ungemein. Auch regelmässig die Festplatte defraggen hilft.
> 
> ...




Also es ist wohl so rüber gekommen das ich mich als Fehlerquelle ausschliesse, dem ist nicht so.
Ich bin mir darüber bewusst das mein Pc nicht der neuste, schnellste, beste ist...
Mich aber hat es einige Zeit gekostet das Geld zusammen zu spaaren, wie gesagt bin Schüler.
Also berücksichtigt das bitte bei eurer Meinungsfindung zu den folgenden Fakten:

Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 9800gtx+
Ram: 4gb drr2 800
Festplatte: Hitachi HDP725032GLA3610 Ata Device (Ist doch die Festplatte oder?)
Cpu: AMD Phenom&#8482; 9500 Quad-Core Processor 2,20ghz

Ist sonst noch etwas wichtig? Oder wissenswert?

Ansonsten viele Grüße,
Callihaupt/Thirzarr

Ps: ich habe ja die Vermutung das es mit dem Processor zusammenhängt. Der Arbeitet oft schwer, nur ist das den wirklich so ein unterschied ob xp oder win7? Wie gesagt auf xp konnte ich das spiel sogar auf hoher grafik ohne Probleme spielen.
Villt mag ich auch nur nicht den Umstand Akzeptieren das ich wieder Geld ausgeben muss, welches ich nicht habe. Schade, hdro kann ich dann wohl erst mal Abschreiben.


----------



## Gustav Gans (16. September 2010)

Thirzarr schrieb:


> Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 9800gtx+
> Ram: 4gb drr2 800
> Festplatte: Hitachi HDP725032GLA3610 Ata Device (Ist doch die Festplatte oder?)
> Cpu: AMD Phenom™ 9500 Quad-Core Processor 2,20ghz



Moin,
das meinte ich mit Konfiguration :-) Arbeitest du mit Win7x32 oder 64? Wenn dein Prozessor viel arbeitet, hat er wahrscheinlich auch viel zu tun. Welche Programme sind im Autostart? Welche laufen im Hintergrund?

Sry, leider weiß ich nicht genau die Anforderungen von Win7, Wenn du Win7X64 hast kann mehr Arbeitsspeicher nicht schaden, sollte aber auch so gehen. Je nachdem welche und wieviel Programme im Hintergrund Leistung benötigen. Beliebt ist ja der Norton Antivir, erinnert mich an ein Krebsgeschwür auf dem Rechner und zieht viel Leistung weg.

Na ja ruf mal den Taskmanager auf und schau nach was läuft, ist etwas unübersichtlich aber du siehst wenigstens welche Prozesse Leistung ziehen und kannst dann danach googlen wenn du nicht weißt von welchem Programm die kommen.

Und nur so nebenbei bemerkt. Du leihst dir irgendwas aber ansonsten bist du ein Laie :-)

gn8
Gustav


----------



## Thirzarr (16. September 2010)

Gustav schrieb:


> Moin,
> das meinte ich mit Konfiguration :-) Arbeitest du mit Win7x32 oder 64? Wenn dein Prozessor viel arbeitet, hat er wahrscheinlich auch viel zu tun. Welche Programme sind im Autostart? Welche laufen im Hintergrund?
> 
> Sry, leider weiß ich nicht genau die Anforderungen von Win7, Wenn du Win7X64 hast kann mehr Arbeitsspeicher nicht schaden, sollte aber auch so gehen. Je nachdem welche und wieviel Programme im Hintergrund Leistung benötigen. Beliebt ist ja der Norton Antivir, erinnert mich an ein Krebsgeschwür auf dem Rechner und zieht viel Leistung weg.
> ...



Hay,
Win 7 läuft bei mir unter x64. Okay aber wenn cih den Task-Manager aufrufe sieht das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher noch sehr gemütlich aus.

Autostart läuft bei mir nur wenig,
Windows Live Messenger und Eset Nod32 Antivirus.
Natürlich steht da auch 2 mal was von Betriebssystem aber mehr auch nicht.

Im hintergund läuft dementsprechend auch sehr wenig halt zusätzlich villt mal Safari Browser oder Itunes und halt die Side Bar von Win7 und TuneUP ist dort auch Verzeichnet.
Ah ok Laie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vermerkt^^


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. September 2010)

Thirzarr schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich würde gerne wieder mehr spielen aber die Anforderung die das spiel teilweise anscheinend an einen Pc stellen sind für mich als Schüler kaum aufbringbar, was ich extrem schade finde.
> [...]



Ab da habe ich aufgehört weiter zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dd2ren (16. September 2010)

Bei mir läuft alles super unter win7 x64  , selbst Lotro läuft perfekt. Liegt an deiner Hardware oder an deinem PC-Wissen.


----------



## Kalyptus (16. September 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ab da habe ich aufgehört weiter zu lesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da haste echt mal recht gehabt, selbst auf meiner alten Schrottkiste lief unter XP alles ohne Probleme mit mittlerer Auflösung, was immer noch besser war als die von WOW. Heute neuen Compi läuft alles ohne Probleme auf Ultra hoch ebenfalls unter XP.

Warum alle Win 7 auf alten Schrottrechner laufen lassen müssen, und dann rumheulen erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Arandes (16. September 2010)

> Im hintergund läuft dementsprechend auch sehr wenig halt zusätzlich villt mal Safari Browser oder Itunes und halt die Side Bar von Win7 und TuneUP ist dort auch Verzeichnet.



Wenn die Sidebar genau so viel Arbeitsspeicher braucht wie in Vista, mach das Drecksding aus. Braucht man eh nicht. Ansonsten könnte es, wie du bereits gesagt hast, ev. am Prozessor liegen. Aion ist zwar eher Prozessorlastig.

Aber eben, wie ich schon (halt indirekt) fragte: Defragmentierst du? Wenn nein, google mal "DatDefrag HdRO" oder so. Und dann das Ding ausführen gemäss Anleitung... das Spiel hat sich so bei mir zigfach verbessert. Auch helfen die Tipps in den Foren bzg. der "UserPreferences.ini". Auch mal Googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (16. September 2010)

die anleitung für defrag steht auch in der gesamtübersicht bei technische hilfe.


----------



## faceman8 (16. September 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere wird in Lotro ein Instanzsystem zum Einsatz kommen. Soll etwa so wie in AoC, GW (Städte, Posten) sein.
> 
> Sind zuviele Spieler in einem Gebiet was dann die Performance beeinflusst, wirst du momentan wohl selbst im Kampf in eine andere Instanz von dem Gebiet geportet.



So ist es aktuell auf den US Servern! Zumindest was ich bis Level 10 bisher gesehen hab. Dabei kann man in die Instanz eines Freundes reisen, indem man zusammen eine Gruppe bildet.


----------



## nirvanager1 (16. September 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere wird in Lotro ein Instanzsystem zum Einsatz kommen. Soll etwa so wie in AoC, GW (Städte, Posten) sein.
> 
> Sind zuviele Spieler in einem Gebiet was dann die Performance beeinflusst, wirst du momentan wohl selbst im Kampf in eine andere Instanz von dem Gebiet geportet.



will mal hoffen, dass das nicht so ist....da geht ja der ganze MMO Flair flöten!!
Wenn es so sein sollte wie GW1 kannst dus knicken....


----------



## Norei (16. September 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Wenn es so sein sollte wie GW1 kannst dus knicken....


Nein, es ist nicht ganz so. Du rennst immer noch ohne Ladebildschirm durch die Welt. Nur teilweise hast du ein Symbol am rechten Rand, dass du in einem gelayerten Gebiet bist. In Bree und der 21. trifft man dann halt nicht mehr zufällig jemanden.

Die Bugs, dass im Kampf ein Ladescreen erscheint, hatte ich nicht.


----------



## Vetaro (16. September 2010)

Ich find das ist ein typisches beispiel für "warum ich viele forenleute so hasse".

Seit 2007 kommt jeden monat "bööh, das Spiel laggt [er meint "ruckelt"] so sehr! Wenn ich in bree die kamera drehe geht gar nix mehr!"

Und dann bringen die leute die _einzige_ lösung, nämlich dass man weniger leute auf einem haufen hat und dadurch weniger texturen laden muss - und die erste reaktion ist "Boah wenn das stimmt ist das Spiel dadurch im ARSCH"

Es kotzt mich echt an. Es ist absolut egal, um welches thema es geht, die erste reaktion die man liest ist immer dass die leute am rummeckern sind. Jaja ich weiß, diejenigen die es gut finden schreiben das nicht laut hin. Aber _trotzdem_!


----------



## Ellrock (16. September 2010)

Das Spiel ist drei Jahre alt. Wer für ein dreijahre altes Spiel keine Rechner hat - sollte es nicht spielen . Und wenn du keinen Rechner für Bree habe - dann hast du ihn ganz sicher nicht für die Etten. Und wenn du kein Geld für einen vernünftigen Rechner hast - dann solltest du nicht von 220€ für ein LTA reden . 

Irgendwie ziemlich undurchdacht dein Post


----------



## rhcurly (17. September 2010)

Win 7 mit 4 GB RAM, 9800GTX+ (die hat übrigens 1GB RAM) und ein 64 BIT CPU (win7 64 BIT) reicht erstmal völlig aus.

Es können aber noch mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. Es liegt definitiv an deinem System. An deiner I-Net Leitung wohl eher nicht, da es sich anders äußern würde.

Hast du noch genug Speicher auf deiner Festplatte? Wenn sie sehr voll ist (zb. Filme etc.) dann dauert der Ladevorgang mitunter länger. Wenn du zusätzlich zuwenig RAM hättest, dann müsste dein System permanent auf die Festplatte auslagern. Wenn diese ausgelastet ist, dann benötigt das auch recht viel Zeit.

Ganz wichtig für Performanceprobleme:
- Win 7 auf "Leistung" und nicht auf "Aussehen" konfigurieren. (Falls du Ragen diesbezüglich hast, sende mir eine PM)
- unter Win 7, 4GB RAM
- genügend Festplattenspeicher vorhanden
- evtl. Flaschlaufwerk benutzen (USB Stick etc.)
- ganz wichtig: HDRO defrag tool! Leute, das bringt wirklich viel. Ihr werdet euer HDRO nichtmehr wieder erkennen! 
- Sidebar aus (Spielerrei)
- Wenn du einen Router nutzt, dann benötigst du höchstens Antivir. Alles weitere ist völliger Blödsinn (subjektiv)

Ingame:
- DX10 Schatten deaktivieren
- AA auf max 4 setzen
- Grafikkartencache per Schieberegler ganz nach rechts setzen
- es gibt einen Regler der bewirkt, dass bei vielen Spielern die Grafik automatisch runtergesetzt wird
- evtl die weitsicht anpassen

Sehr viel Leistung geht bei den DX10 Schatten flöten. Wenn du dann noch AA auf voll hast, du das Defrag tool nicht nutzt und diverse Fehleinstellungen in deiner Konfig (Systemseitig) hast, dann kommen viele Faktoren zusammen und das wird dir mitunter Probleme bereiten.

Sag mal bitte bescheid woran es gelegen hat und ob dir irgendwas geholfen hat. Könnte ja evtl. auch mehreren usern helfen!


----------



## Cuirass (17. September 2010)

Mein System: Spiele auf dem A-7005 von MSI auf nem 23" TFT in HD Auflösung.
Ist nur ne kleine Graka drin ATI Radeon 4350HD 512MB
Und n süßer kleiner Dual Core.

Am Anfang des Jahres hatte ich auch derbe Performanceprobleme (nicht über 20FPS egal welche Auflösung, Detailstufen usw...)und bin über Hilfe aus diesem Forum weitergekommmen.

Den Link hab ich grad nicht zur Hand, kan man aber locker über SuFu oder google finden.

Was ich gemacht hab war:
-Defragtool laufen lassen
-Enginegeschwindigkeit eine Stufe runtergestellt
-DX9 anstatt 10
-Umgebungsschatten niedrig
-Die Figurenschatten auf niedrig stencil (Punktschatten brachten bei mir keinen nennenswerten Vorteil)
-Texturfilter auf "sehr scharf"-VSync aus
-Umgebungsdetails und Sichtweiten auf ein erträgliches Maß reduziert.

So lässt es sich bei mir (jetzt mit schwankenden 35-40FPS)prima zocken, lediglich in Gebieten mit starken Nebeleffekten kommts bei mir zu kleinen Rucklern, hier fordert die kleine Grafikkarte Ihren Tribut denke ich.

Der Aufwand (Ich hab bestimmt gefühlte 2 Tage rumgedoktort mit Recherche und Einstellungsgedöns) hat sich für mich gelohnt.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen :-)


----------



## masopp (17. September 2010)

hallo mal eine frage  kann ich win 7 einfach  so installieren ? oder muss ich erst vista löschen udn wie lösch ich vista??


----------



## rhcurly (17. September 2010)

Also, du kannst win7 drüber "bügeln." Ich rate dir aber, Vista runterzuschmeißen und W7 neu zu installieren. Da es einen Installationsguide gibt, sollte das keiner weiteren Erklärung bedürfen. Nur soviel, du kannst neu partitionieren und formatieren. Ist alles in Win 7 drin. Übrigens hatte das auch schon XP. Wichtig ist nur, dass du die Bootsequence im BIOS auf 1st boot device: dvdrom stellst.

Falls Fragen, per PM bitte!


----------



## Knurrbauch (17. September 2010)

masopp schrieb:


> hallo mal eine frage kann ich win 7 einfach so installieren ? oder muss ich erst vista löschen udn wie lösch ich vista??


Hallo mal eine Antwort wenn du das nicht weisst solltest du nicht drinrumpfuschen es gibt sowas wie ein Handbuch da steht im Zweifelsfall ein Lösungsansatz drin!!

Oder einen starken Elektromagneten an die Gehäuserückwand und einmal Saft geben. Obwohl, dann brauchst du weder Vista noch 7 mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhcurly (17. September 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Hallo mal eine Antwort wenn du das nicht weisst solltest du nicht drinrumpfuschen es gibt sowas wie ein Handbuch da steht im Zweifelsfall ein Lösungsansatz drin!!
> 
> Oder einen starken Elektromagneten an die Gehäuserückwand und einmal Saft geben. Obwohl, dann brauchst du weder Vista noch 7 mehr...
> 
> ...



Ja, so ähnlich wollte ich auch posten. Habs mir aber mal verkniffen...verdammt !


----------



## Nikolis (17. September 2010)

"als leihe" fand ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (17. September 2010)

Nikolis schrieb:


> "als leihe" fand ich super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch. Seine Abonnementkosten sind sozusagen Leihgebühr.


----------



## CrackmackONE (18. September 2010)

masopp schrieb:


> hallo mal eine frage kann ich win 7 einfach so installieren ? oder muss ich erst vista löschen udn wie lösch ich vista??



lol...aufstehen und zum Morgen so einen satz lesen, erfüllt mich mit froher heiterkeit.^^


----------



## MelvinSmiley (19. September 2010)

CrackmackONE schrieb:


> lol...aufstehen und zum Morgen so einen satz lesen, erfüllt mich mit froher heiterkeit.^^



Was soll man da sagen...das ist halt die Konsolengeneration 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. September 2010)

Ja, die vorhergehende Generation _definiert_ sich ja praktisch darüber, dass sie weiß, wie man Betriebssysteme installiert und Updated.


----------



## Thirzarr (20. September 2010)

Ich melde mich einfach nochmal...
Schon sehr schade wie das ganze hier seinen lauf nimmt.
Bestimmte leute sind völlig überflüssig in diesem Thread.

Also an die die doch hilfsbereit waren:
Es ist nicht so das ich hier Poste weil es mir zuviel Arbeit ist selbst herum zu spielen.
Desweiteren spiele ich hdro ja nicht erst seit gestern.
Ich habe all eure Vorschläge schon durch gehabt bevor ich hier postete.
Das defrag toll nutze ich auch, grafik Einstellungen habe ich auch hoch und runter getestet.
Es ist kaum ein unterschied der Performence zu verzeichnen.
Egal ob ich auf hoher oder niedriger Grafik spiele und auch nur desswegen habe ich das Thema Server etc aufgeworfen, aber ja einfach mal Postet und dumme sprüche lassen.
Auch wenn mein Setup nicht das neuste ist, ist es in einem vernüftgen zustand.
Auch die Partitionen sind zu keinem Zeitpunkt mit mehr als 50% gefüllt. 
Benutze auch Tools wie TuneUp die ja sehr gut helfen bei der Wartung.

Desswegen verstehe ich auch nicht den zustand in dem hdro läuft.
Wie gesagt alles erst unter Win7.
Auch wieder total unbedacht gepostet, Schrottkiste.. zu Win7 wechseln.
Wie kommt man zu sowas, ich kann sämtliche sachen die immoment so auf dem Markt sind und mir spaß machen Problemlos spielen.
Und ja unter Win7.
Also bitte auch wenn man nicht weiter helfen kann was ja auch okay ist, dann ist es unangebracht ohne Hintergrundinformationen zu Posten.
Das richtet sich ja auch an Vetaro der ja ein großer Freund der Fakten ist, Thema Thilo Sarrazin.
Aber da sind wir ja beim Thema, was ich von anderen erwarte gilt selten für mich selbst!

In diesem sinne,
viele Grüße,
Sascha.


----------



## Arandes (20. September 2010)

Was die Leute angeht, hast du absolut Recht. Aber was will man erwarten in einem Forum... die Zeiten sind längst vorbei. Ich mein, wenn man sich den Grossteil der Menschen ansieht, die auf der Strasse zu sehen sind - was wunderts einen denn, wies im Forum zu und her geht, denn hier kommt die Anonymität noch dazu... eine böse Mischung.

Zu deinem Problem... Schade, dass nix geholfen hat bzw. dass du vieles selbst schon gemacht hast. Haben andere mit deinem Problem denn eine Lösung gefunden bzw. gibt es für einige welche? Oder ist es so, dass wirklich keiner eine Besserung kriegte?

Ansonsten würd' ich halt einfach versuchen, Win7 und HdRO komplett neu aufzusetzen ;/ Bin kein Fan von sowas, aber naja.


----------



## Vetaro (20. September 2010)

Thirzarr schrieb:


> Also bitte auch wenn man nicht weiter helfen kann was ja auch okay ist, dann ist es unangebracht ohne Hintergrundinformationen zu Posten.
> Das richtet sich ja auch an Vetaro der ja ein großer Freund der Fakten ist



Also, abgesehen davon dass du uns gerade gesagt hast "wenn ich euch nicht alle Informationen gebe sollt ihr mir gefälligst nicht zu helfen versuchen" habe ich versucht rauszufinden, wovon du sprachst.

Meinst du diesen Post? Ist das schon anmaßendes Verhalten?

Oder diesen? Das ist durchaus anmaßend, bezieht sich aber ja offensichtlich gar nicht auf dich, und da ich Offtopic nicht verbiete widerspreche ich da auch nicht meinen eigenen Prinzipien.

Oder reden wir noch von meinem ersten Beitrag hier? Der bezieht sich hierauf und ist doch total in Ordnung.

Ich stehe also etwas ratlos vor der Frage, wo genau ich mich unangebracht bzw. Unwahr dir gegenüber verhalten habe, sodass du es für angemessen hälst, als Fragesteller Zurechtweisungen zu verteilen.


----------



## rhcurly (20. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Also, abgesehen davon dass du uns gerade gesagt hast "wenn ich euch nicht alle Informationen gebe sollt ihr mir gefälligst nicht zu helfen versuchen" habe ich versucht rauszufinden, wovon du sprachst.
> 
> Meinst du diesen Post? Ist das schon anmaßendes Verhalten?
> 
> ...



Vetaro, jetzt halt mal den Ball flach. Deine Ausführungen dieser Art will keiner hier auch nur ansatzweise lesen. Es erscheint vielen hier sehr unwichtig, wo du wem nicht geholfen hast. 

Zum Thema Nochmal:
Ich hatte mal unter Win 7 Speicher dazugesteckt. Nachdem das Betriebssystem hochgefahren war, ruckelte und stockte es unerträglich (HDRO inkl.) Du musst eunfach alles ausprobieren, auch wenn es noch so lächerlich erscheint. Deine Konfig ist jedenfalls vom lesen her völlig in Ordnung. Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit deiner Inet Leitung aus. Hast du mal einen Ping rausgesendet oder einen tracert gemacht? Irgendwie schließe ich langsam nicht aus, dass es auch daran liegen könnte. Insbesondere deshalb, weil ja das Spiel unter sehr niedriger Grafik die gleichen Symptome zeigt. (ist doch so oder?)
- Ist dein Router, falls vorhanden, richtig konfiguriert? 
- Hast du HDRO als Ausnahme bei der internen Windows Firewall hinzugefügt? 
- Hast du Software Firewals laufen? 
- Grafiktreiber/ Soundtreiber etc.?

Gruß...


----------



## Spitfire89 (20. September 2010)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Vetaro, jetzt halt mal den Ball flach. Deine Ausführungen dieser Art will keiner hier auch nur ansatzweise lesen. Es erscheint vielen hier sehr unwichtig, wo du wem nicht geholfen hast.
> 
> Zum Thema Nochmal:
> Ich hatte mal unter Win 7 Speicher dazugesteckt. Nachdem das Betriebssystem hochgefahren war, ruckelte und stockte es unerträglich (HDRO inkl.) Du musst eunfach alles ausprobieren, auch wenn es noch so lächerlich erscheint. Deine Konfig ist jedenfalls vom lesen her völlig in Ordnung. Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit deiner Inet Leitung aus. Hast du mal einen Ping rausgesendet oder einen tracert gemacht? Irgendwie schließe ich langsam nicht aus, dass es auch daran liegen könnte. Insbesondere deshalb, weil ja das Spiel unter sehr niedriger Grafik die gleichen Symptome zeigt. (ist doch so oder?)
> ...






Brauchst Dich nicht so aufregen,wenn man Vetaros Beiträge immer sieht liest man eigentlich nur wie er pausenlos am klugscheißen ist,hat wohl von sein Eltern nie genug Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung bekommen und sucht die nun verzweifelt bei Buffed im HDRO Forum,mach es Dir ganz einfach wie ich,stell es ein das seine Beiträge immer ausgeblendet werden,ist immer ganz schön im Forum zu gucken ohne sein Kram dazwischen lesen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thirzarr (21. September 2010)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Vetaro, jetzt halt mal den Ball flach. Deine Ausführungen dieser Art will keiner hier auch nur ansatzweise lesen. Es erscheint vielen hier sehr unwichtig, wo du wem nicht geholfen hast.
> 
> Zum Thema Nochmal:
> Ich hatte mal unter Win 7 Speicher dazugesteckt. Nachdem das Betriebssystem hochgefahren war, ruckelte und stockte es unerträglich (HDRO inkl.) Du musst eunfach alles ausprobieren, auch wenn es noch so lächerlich erscheint. Deine Konfig ist jedenfalls vom lesen her völlig in Ordnung. Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit deiner Inet Leitung aus. Hast du mal einen Ping rausgesendet oder einen tracert gemacht? Irgendwie schließe ich langsam nicht aus, dass es auch daran liegen könnte. Insbesondere deshalb, weil ja das Spiel unter sehr niedriger Grafik die gleichen Symptome zeigt. (ist doch so oder?)
> ...



Hallo,
schön das es auch noch user wie dich gibt!
Aber auch die Internetleitung scheint mir ok zu sein.
Wenn ich zb bei www.wie-ist-meine-ip.de diesen "speedtest" mache, erziele ich ein besseres Ergebnis als es mir zusteht^^
Habe Dsl 6000 und lade so ziemlich von jeder Quelle mit bis zu 700kb/s.
Firewall ist natürlich auch hinzugefügt etc.
Grafik/Soundtreiber habe ich zwar aktuell aber nicht den ganz neusten, was aber nicht heißen soll das ich den nicht schon getestet habe.
Habe auch dort einfach mal was rumgespielt und finde das es mit meinen jetzigen Treibern am besten läuft. :S
Falls man das so für den Zustand ausdrücken kann. :/

Viele Grüße,
Sascha.


----------



## Thirzarr (21. September 2010)

Spitfire89 schrieb:


> Brauchst Dich nicht so aufregen,wenn man Vetaros Beiträge immer sieht liest man eigentlich nur wie er pausenlos am klugscheißen ist,hat wohl von sein Eltern nie genug Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung bekommen und sucht die nun verzweifelt bei Buffed im HDRO Forum,mach es Dir ganz einfach wie ich,stell es ein das seine Beiträge immer ausgeblendet werden,ist immer ganz schön im Forum zu gucken ohne sein Kram dazwischen lesen zu müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grüß dich.
Vetaro ist mit sicherheit auch nicht dumm, allerdings ist es schade das er Situationabhängig sehr verschieden agiert.
Ganz der Redensart zur Folge: Wie eine Fahne im Wind.

Sascha.


----------



## Thirzarr (21. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Also, abgesehen davon dass du uns gerade gesagt hast "wenn ich euch nicht alle Informationen gebe sollt ihr mir gefälligst nicht zu helfen versuchen" habe ich versucht rauszufinden, wovon du sprachst.
> 
> Meinst du diesen Post? Ist das schon anmaßendes Verhalten?
> 
> ...




Ich versuchs zu Verdeutlichen,

Person X schildert einen Autounfall, da sie Augenzeuge war.
Person Y stößt dazu, ( Sie war im Park joggen war also kein Augenzeuge) und lässt verlauten das die schilderung von Person X schlicht blödsinn ist.

Was wird Person X (die bin ich in diesen fall) nun über Person Y denken (das bist du und einige andere Poster die in dem Thread keine [font="arial, sans-serif"]konstruktivität[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"] geleistet haben)?[/font]
Richtig!
Da wollte sich mal wieder einer Wichtig machen, oder seine Beiträge pushen, oder oder oder..

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ich hoffe du versteht die Veranschaulichung.
Ansonsten bin ich gerne bereit sie dir zu erläutern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Sascha.


----------



## Vetaro (21. September 2010)

Ich versuche es in ganz kurz: Ich sehe nicht, an welche stelle ich von _deinem Autounfall_ gesprochen und ihn als Blöd bezeichnet habe. Wegen der Fahne im Wind: Werde in Zukunft vermeiden, Persönlichkeit zu besitzen!


----------



## rhcurly (21. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich versuche es in ganz kurz: Ich sehe nicht, an welche stelle ich von _deinem Autounfall_ gesprochen und ihn als Blöd bezeichnet habe. Wegen der Fahne im Wind: Werde in Zukunft vermeiden, Persönlichkeit zu besitzen!



Ein Mann, ein Wort...! We are watching you O-O


----------



## MelvinSmiley (21. September 2010)

Thirzarr schrieb:


> Ich melde mich einfach nochmal...
> Schon sehr schade wie das ganze hier seinen lauf nimmt.
> Bestimmte leute sind völlig überflüssig in diesem Thread.
> 
> ...



Dass der Eine oder Andere mal nen Spruch macht ist doch kein Weltuntergang, war ja nichts unter der Gürtellinie dabei. Aber scheinbar bist du ja beratungsresistent. Wenn dein Rechner für W7 zu schwach ist, du das aber nicht hören willst, dann ist das dein Problem. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, kannst du die meisten neueren Spiele ohne Probleme spielen, nur das böse Lotro nicht. Das kann nicht sein. Bei wem BFBC2 oder R.U.S.E. oder etwas in der Richtung läuft, bei dem läuft auch Lotro.
Und sowas wie Tuneup zu benutzen ist auch nicht wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## rhcurly (21. September 2010)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Dass der Eine oder Andere mal nen Spruch macht ist doch kein Weltuntergang, war ja nichts unter der Gürtellinie dabei. Aber scheinbar bist du ja beratungsresistent. Wenn dein Rechner für W7 zu schwach ist, du das aber nicht hören willst, dann ist das dein Problem. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, kannst du die meisten neueren Spiele ohne Probleme spielen, nur das böse Lotro nicht. Das kann nicht sein. Bei wem BFBC2 oder R.U.S.E. oder etwas in der Richtung läuft, bei dem läuft auch Lotro.
> Und sowas wie Tuneup zu benutzen ist auch nicht wirklich hilfreich.



Kann ich bestätigen. Tuneup oder ähnliche Computerblöd-Programme, sind der letzte Schund.

Wenn überhaupt dann benötigst du, wenn du einen Router hast, Avira Antivir. Darüber lässt sich aber auch streiten. Ansonsten benötigst du rein garnichts.

Das System sollte, wenn du nicht unbedingt auf jedes Werbebanner klickst und ein bisschen Internetdisziplin besitzt, über Jahre stabil laufen.


----------



## LoLTroll (21. September 2010)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Das System sollte, wenn du nicht unbedingt auf jedes Werbebanner klickst und ein bisschen Internetdisziplin besitzt, über Jahre stabil laufen.




Auch wenn es mit Vista/Win7 um einiges besser geworden ist, produziert Windows auch heute noch eine gewisse Selbstvermüllung.

Daher ist es immer zu empfehlen einen Entmüller/ Defragmentierer in regelmäßigen Abständen drüber laufen zu lassen oder - besser - das System jährlich neu aufzusetzen!


----------



## Vetaro (21. September 2010)

(hier noch ein sicherheits-Addon das sehr hilft: Web of Trust - das sagt einem, ob eine seite vertrauenswürdig ist, und wenn sie es wirklich nicht ist, gibt sie einem ein *sinnvolles* stoppschild, an dem man vorbei gehen kann wenn man mag)


----------



## rhcurly (22. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> (hier noch ein sicherheits-Addon das sehr hilft: Web of Trust - das sagt einem, ob eine seite vertrauenswürdig ist, und wenn sie es wirklich nicht ist, gibt sie einem ein *sinnvolles* stoppschild, an dem man vorbei gehen kann wenn man mag)




Interessant! Kannte ich noch nicht! 



Thirzarr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schön das es auch noch user wie dich gibt!
> Aber auch die Internetleitung scheint mir ok zu sein.
> Wenn ich zb bei www.wie-ist-meine-ip.de diesen "speedtest" mache, erziele ich ein besseres Ergebnis als es mir zusteht^^
> ...



Läuft es denn auch unter minimalsten Grafikeinstellung ebenfalls so schlecht? Also so langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende!


----------



## Bartholom (22. September 2010)

@thirzarr:

dein rechner sollte auf jeden fall schnell genug sein um HDRO flüssig spielen zu können, wahrscheinlich nicht mit maximalen details und allen extras, aber auf mittlerer stufe sollte das richtig flitzen. win7 dürfte auch kein problem sein, ich habe nach dem umstieg eher einen geschwindigkeitszuwachs bemerkt als umgedreht.

alles andere was man dir empfehlen könnte wurde schon genannt, irgendwie ist das ein merkwürdiger fall. hast du schonmal probiert vorher radikal alle anderen hintergrundprozesse abzuschalten? also virenscanner, zusätzliche firewall, mediacenter, icq oder was auch immer sich da alles in der taskleiste eingenistet haben könnte und nicht zum system gehört.


----------



## Thirzarr (23. September 2010)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Interessant! Kannte ich noch nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> Läuft es denn auch unter minimalsten Grafikeinstellung ebenfalls so schlecht? Also so langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende!



Natürlich merkt man einen Unterschied ob ich auf "Ultra Hoch" oder "Sehr Niedrig" spiele.
Allerdings in so einem geringen maße, dass das Spiel unspielbar BLEIBT.

Ich gebe es jetzt auch auf. Wenn es zeitlich passt werde ich in den nächsten Wochen den Pc neu aufsetzen.
Oder Turbine anraten bessere Server zu kaufen *ironie off* (wer auch immer für die Server verantwortlich ist, WB, Codemaster, Turbine, M-E, ich blicke da nicht durch^^)
Trotzdem danke an die, die hilfsbereit waren.
Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr in den vollen Genuss von Hdro kommt.

Sascha.


----------



## rhcurly (23. September 2010)

Thirzarr schrieb:


> Natürlich merkt man einen Unterschied ob ich auf "Ultra Hoch" oder "Sehr Niedrig" spiele.
> Allerdings in so einem geringen maße, dass das Spiel unspielbar BLEIBT.
> 
> Ich gebe es jetzt auch auf. Wenn es zeitlich passt werde ich in den nächsten Wochen den Pc neu aufsetzen.
> ...




Es liegt nicht an den Servern! 

Melde dich mal, wenn der PC neu aufgesetzt wurde und du HDRO neu installiert hast.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. September 2010)

Thirzarr schrieb:


> Natürlich merkt man einen Unterschied ob ich auf "Ultra Hoch" oder "Sehr Niedrig" spiele.
> Allerdings in so einem geringen maße, dass das Spiel unspielbar BLEIBT.
> 
> Ich gebe es jetzt auch auf. Wenn es zeitlich passt werde ich in den nächsten Wochen den Pc neu aufsetzen.
> ...



Ich würde eher dir raten /ironie off, unterm zocken einfach mal den Pornotorrent auszumachen....dann klappts wohl auchg mitn down und upload...


----------



## rhcurly (23. September 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich würde eher dir raten /ironie off, unterm zocken einfach mal den Pornotorrent auszumachen....dann klappts wohl auchg mitn down und upload...



Aufgrund deines Hintergrundwissens bzgl. Porno, Torrents usw. gehen wir davon aus, dass du Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich gesammelt hast!

Anscheinend musst du es ja wissen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. September 2010)

Ja klaro man darf sich doch als Pärchen bissche "Animationsmaterial" besorgen oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber scho recht, geben wir Turbine die Schuld, sollen die Ärsche endlich ordentliche Server anschaffen.....


----------



## Vetaro (23. September 2010)

Unterstellt nicht dem Typen mit dem Avatar, deren Brust von einem dünnen Band bedeckt ist und die ihr Höschen halb herabgezogen hat, dass er Erfahrung mit Pornografie hat!

Und tut nicht so, als wäre das etwas auf irgendeine Weise besonderes.


----------



## Cinosanap (23. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Unterstellt nicht dem Typen mit dem Avatar, deren Brust von einem dünnen Band bedeckt ist und die ihr Höschen halb herabgezogen hat, dass er Erfahrung mit Pornografie hat!
> 
> Und tut nicht so, als wäre das etwas auf irgendeine Weise besonderes.



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@thread:
Hast du LotRO als Administrator gestartet oder ganz "normal"?


----------



## Kovacs (23. September 2010)

allerdings ist Luis Royo schon ein begnadeter Zeichner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. September 2010)

Wenn man auf Gruftikitsch steht... ja, doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ectheltawar (23. September 2010)

@Thirzarr
Wenn Du Win7 nutzt ist eine ganz entscheidende Frage ob Du WLan nutzt? Ist das der Fall liegt es wirklich an Win7. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, was jedoch durch einen atomatischen Prozess von Win7 verursacht wird. Es gibt ein Programm das man installieren kann, welches eben diesen Prozess unterdrückt, hab es leider hier nicht zur Hand. Solltest Du also wirklich WLan nutzen, schreib ich Dir heute Abend noch schnell wie das Programm heißt.

@Rest
Mag sich nicht auf alle hier beziehen, aber wenn man sich hier einige Beiträge durchliest, scheint ja die befürchtete Niveaulose F2Play-Spielerschaft bereits angekommen zu sein. Aber ist natürlich auch ein absolutes Unding, das jemand in einem HdRO-Communityboard bei einem Problem um Hilfe fragt......


----------



## Thirzarr (23. September 2010)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an den Servern!
> 
> Melde dich mal, wenn der PC neu aufgesetzt wurde und du HDRO neu installiert hast.



Schau bitte das Wort "ironie" nach.

Sascha.


----------



## Thirzarr (23. September 2010)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> @Thirzarr
> Wenn Du Win7 nutzt ist eine ganz entscheidende Frage ob Du WLan nutzt? Ist das der Fall liegt es wirklich an Win7. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, was jedoch durch einen atomatischen Prozess von Win7 verursacht wird. Es gibt ein Programm das man installieren kann, welches eben diesen Prozess unterdrückt, hab es leider hier nicht zur Hand. Solltest Du also wirklich WLan nutzen, schreib ich Dir heute Abend noch schnell wie das Programm heißt.
> 
> @Rest
> Mag sich nicht auf alle hier beziehen, aber wenn man sich hier einige Beiträge durchliest, scheint ja die befürchtete Niveaulose F2Play-Spielerschaft bereits angekommen zu sein. Aber ist natürlich auch ein absolutes Unding, das jemand in einem HdRO-Communityboard bei einem Problem um Hilfe fragt......



Nein ich nutze kein W-lan.
Zur Off-Topic: Da hast du absolut recht.

mfg


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (23. September 2010)

Hi, also ich verfolge deinen Thread schon lange, für mich scheint es wirklich an der Nachladerei zu liegen und nicht an dem Rest. Ich hatte das Problem früher auch, auch mit XP. Dann hab ich eine 2. Festplatte extra für Spiele gekauft und partioniert. Auf der einen Partion läuft jetzt HdRO und auf der anderen andere Spiele. Auf jeden Fall sind die Nachladeruckler wesentlich "besser" geworden, erst recht nach dem HdRO Defrag Tool. Ich denke, dass bei HdRO kaum etwas so hilfreich ist wie eine schnelle Festplatte und das man es praktisch allein laufen lässt, also mit dem BS auf einer anderen Platte. Genau, bei der HdRO-Platte handelt es sich um ein normales 7200 rpm Modell, also nicht SSD o.ä.


----------



## rhcurly (23. September 2010)

Thirzarr schrieb:


> Schau bitte das Wort "ironie" nach.
> 
> Sascha.



Es liegt rotzdem nicht an den Servern!

Und so schnell hat man sich angepasst...


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. September 2010)

Joa da gebe ich mal recht.

Aber ich denke es liegt an einer Mischung aus einigen Problemen.

Vermutlich liegt Lotro wie der Vorgänger sagte auf der Systemplatte (auch eine andere Partition unterliegt noch immer der Beschränkung das auf der selben Platte das OS arbeitet)

Die Internetverbindung (besonders der Upload) scheint Probleme zu bereiten. Hier wäre intressant zu wissen ob noch wer im Netzwerk hängt und was der betreibt.

Ev. kein Originalwindows? Diverse "Kostenlose SeVens" werden gern mal mit dem ein oder andren "Tool" mitgeliefert.

Treiberkonfikte? Ev mal sämtliche Grafiktreiber und Grafiktreiberleichen deinstallieren (Auch den aus dem Windowsupdate WICHTIG) und den neuesten Treiber sauber installieren.

Sicherheitsprogramme die sich beissen? (Extrafirewall installiert ohne die Windowswall abzuschalten?) 2-"Zahl Einfügen" verschiedene Virenscanner gleichzeitig am laufen?


Aber ich tendiere trotzdem stark darauf das er einfach sone billige Aldi-PC Schrottfestplatte am laufen hat und da zum System noch Lotro dazugepackt hat, garniert mit ein paar kleineren 

PC-Problemchen wie sie unwissende immer gerne mal fabrizieren....


----------



## Valinar (23. September 2010)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> @Rest
> Mag sich nicht auf alle hier beziehen, aber wenn man sich hier einige Beiträge durchliest, scheint ja die befürchtete Niveaulose F2Play-Spielerschaft bereits angekommen zu sein. Aber ist natürlich auch ein absolutes Unding, das jemand in einem HdRO-Communityboard bei einem Problem um Hilfe fragt......



Ach nö das sind hier die "Alten Hasen".
Keine Frage das benehmen der HDRO Com hat sich seit Release schon etwas verschlechtert und daran sind nicht unbedingt nur die neuen Schuld.


BTT:
Also dein PC ist eigentlich mehr als ausreichend um HDRO auf Hohen Details zu Spielen und für Win7 ist es alle mal genug Leistung.
Mein PC ist nur etwas besser und ich Spiel HDRO mit Maximalen Details.
Hab allerdings auch das Gefühl das die Performance auf den Servern schlechter geworden ist.
Aber bei dir klingt es eben nicht danach das am Server liegt weil so schlimm ist es nicht.
Solltest mal alle Treiber auf dem PC aktuallisieren...geh aber mal davon aus das es ohnehin die neusten drauf sind.

Sieht das bei anderen Spielen denn auch so aus das sie bei dir unter Win7 schlechter laufen?


----------

